

Ask HN: How many of you use .slugignore? - kmfrk

I recently learned about .slugignore, but it seems to be very obscure judging by the scarcity of information about it via Google.<p>It basically as a .gitignore-esque filter that serves to prevent files from getting compiled into a compressed slug and pushed with your deploys.<p>In other words, you can put all the files your Heroku app doesn't need to save the push time, bandwidth, and storage space, while the files still remain in your repo, unignored.<p>http://matthodan.com/2010/08/20/exclude-static-assets-from-heroku-slug.html<p>https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/slug-compiler
======
l1ghtm4n
I use it for a project that is static generated via stasis. Stasis creates a
public/ folder with duplicates of JS and CSS files, so I slugignore the
originals.

------
anderspetersson
I had problems with .slugignore not working recursively in folders. Otherwise
I would use it alot more.

~~~
kmfrk
I'm also struggling with making it work properly without workarounds. It feels
like it's been abandoned as a feature.

Shame, because it's more relevant than ever with PaaS.

